# Does super dark line = Twins? (photo)



## MsPRINCESS89

Ladies!

First time (future) mama here, so I have no clue what this could mean. I got my BFP on November 16th, my expected period is November 20th.....This line is DARK. Darker than the control line...and this is 4 days before my missed period.

I have been pregnant before and I was getting negatives until a few days after my missed period, so it's weird I have this DARK line so early

Could this mean twins? .....I'll admit, I'm paranoid because my partner and I have seen so many twins lately and have been having dreams that it's just always in the back of my mind.

What does the dark line mean?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's possible but some people just get super dark lines really early. Good luck for your scan :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

It could thats a gorgeous line !


----------



## MsPRINCESS89

MAJOR CORRECTION: Expected period was November 20, BFP WAS the 16th! I was looking at the wrong month on my Flo calendar lol something is wrong with my brain


----------



## MsPRINCESS89

Bevziibubble said:


> It's possible but some people just get super dark lines really early. Good luck for your scan :)

Thanks! We are hoping for one....but will still be happy (and scared) if there is more! I have my first appt/ultrasound on December 17th, and I will be sure to update everyone!


----------



## stuckinoki

I had super dark lines a week before af was due and there’s just one baby ❤️


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Had twins, normal line.


----------



## Classic Girl

Dang. A dye stealer 4 days before AF is due?


----------



## Suggerhoney

I didnt get a dye stealer until I was almost 5 weeks are u sure u didnt ov earlier


----------

